# Bí quyết lựa chọn một chiếc nệm lý tưởng



## TranTam (8/4/19)

Một giấc ngủ ngon vào cuối ngày sẽ giúp cho cơ thể tái tạo lại năng lượng và một tinh thần thoải mái dễ chịu hơn để bắt đầu ngày làm việc mới hiệu quả. Trong đó, nệm chính là vật dụng thân thiết gắn bó với bạn mỗi đêm, hỗ trợ bạn ngủ ngon hơn. Do vậy, việc lựa chọn một chiếc nệm phù hợp với thể chất của cơ thể là điều mà nhiều khách hàng quan tâm, trăn trở. Dưới đây là một số gợi ý về Bí Quyết Lựa Chọn Một Chiếc Nệm Lý Tưởng của Thegioinem.com, hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho bạn.

Những lưu ý khi mua nệm mà bạn nên biết để chọn được cho mình chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất:

*1. Tuổi thọ của chiếc nệm:*
Bạn cần chủ động vứt ngay chiếc nệm cũ quá hạn nhà bạn và thay thế bằng một chiếc nệm mới tốt hơn nhé. Đối với những chiếc nệm sử dụng quá lâu, hết hạn bảo hành hay xuống cấp sẽ không còn tính năng nâng đỡ tốt cho cơ thể, ảnh hưởng giấc ngủ của bạn không được trọn vẹn. Thậm chí, nệm lò xo quá cũ kỹ, các con lò xo sẽ đâm vào lưng khi nằm làm cho cơ thể bạn đau nhức, uể oải. Đồng thời,  nệm sử dụng lâu thì mồ hôi của cơ thể, bụi bẩn tích tụ mà ta khó có thể vệ sinh sạch sẽ là nơi lý tưởng cho các loại vi khuẩn hay nấm mốc phát triển gây hại cho sức khỏe người sử dụng.

Khi lựa chọn nệm thì bạn nên hỏi nhà bán hàng về thời gian bảo hành nệm như thế nào? Thông thường các dòng sản phẩm nệm sẽ có thời gian bảo hành không giống nhau:
- *Nệm cao su*: thường có tuổi thọ trung bình từ 10-12 năm
- Nệm lò xo: do nệm lò xo có khá nhiều dòng từ bình dân cho đến cao cấp nên thời gian bảo hành khác nhau cho từng dòng nệm. Thời gian dao động từ 7-10 năm.
- Nệm bông ép: từ 5-7 năm.






Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Liên Á  mang đến sự nâng đỡ tối ưu và độ bền vượt trội với thiết kế mới nhất.​
*2. Đo kích thước giường chuẩn:*
Trước khi chọn mua nệm bạn phải biết chính xác kích thước của chiếc giường nha mình. Thông thường kích thước phổ biến hiện nay là: 1mx2m, 1m2x2m, 1m4x2m, 1m6x2m 1m8x2m, 2mx2m. Tuy nhiên, cũng có những gia đình sử dụng các loại giường đặt kích thước riêng biệt, bạn cần phải đo chính xác kích thước giường của mình để chiếc nệm khi đặt vào sẽ vừa vặn. Tránh trường hợp, nệm không phù hợp với kích thước giường vì khi nếu bị co ép sẽ ảnh hưởng đến độ đàn hồi của chiếc nệm.

*3. Kiểm tra cấu trúc nệm:*
Khi mua nệm bạn nên kiểm tra nhãn trên bề mặt sản phẩm. Sau đó hãy cảm nhận bằng đôi tay của mình:
- *Với nệm cao su*: bạn kiểm tra về độ đàn hồi của nệm xem có tương thích với mình không.
- *Nệm lò xo*: bạn nên sờ thử nệm và nằm thử nệm. Nếu sờ tay vào thấy lò xo thì có nghĩa là chiếc nệm đó độn quá ít nguyên liệu bên trong, khi nằm sẽ có cảm giác con lò xo nó đâm vào người, rất đau và sẽ rất khó chịu, nếu dùng tay vỗ vào mặt nệm có cảm giác hơi rỗng, điều đó có nghĩa chiếc nệm không được đảm bảo về mặt kĩ thuật, các bộ phận bên trong ráp nối rời rạt và không chặt chẽ với nhau. Tiếp đến là độ cứng và mềm của nệm. Một chiếc nệm quá cứng hay quá mềm đều sẽ không tốt cho cột sống, ở những người có sức khỏe bình thường, thì khi nằm trên nệm quá cứng sẽ không cảm thấy được thư giãn và thoải mái. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất phải cho bạn cảm giác toàn thân được nâng đỡ và cột sống luôn được ở trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất.
- *Nệm bông ép*: Đối với nệm bông ép thì có độ phẳng cao, tương đối cứng nên khá phù hợp với người già và trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương.






Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Venus bảo hành 10 năm​
*4. Các loại nệm:*
Bạn có vô số sự lựa chọn nệm: nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép, nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nệm cao su nhân tạo, nệm cao su tổng hợp. Mỗi loại nệm lại có cấu tạo khác nhau. Vì thế khi lựa chọn. Bạn cần xem kỹ ưu nhược điểm của từng loại nệm, cấu trúc nệm … để chắc chắn chiếc nệm đó phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình mình.

*5. Khảo sát tại các cửa hàng nệm:*
Đi khảo sát sản phẩm tại các cửa hàng nệm cũng là một việc cần thiết. Hãy luôn ghi nhớ rằng khi tham khảo, một chiếc nệm ở cửa hàng này có thể có nhãn hiệu và vỏ bọc khác so với của hàng bên, mặc dù sản phẩm có thể giống hệt nhau. Đây là một vấn đề khá phổ biến trong ngành sản xuất nệm và điều đó làm cho việc so sánh sản phẩm và giá cả ở các cửa hàng trở nên khó khăn hơn cho người tiêu dùng. Dạo các cửa hàng nệm có thể sẽ khiến bạn vô cùng bối rối vì các đại lý mọc lên tràn lan, không rõ nguồn xuất xứ. Vì vậy, hãy chọn xem sản phẩm ở những Showroom lớn và uy tín nhé.






Nệm bông ép Edena hỗ trợ nâng đỡ tốt cho người bị đau lưng​
*6. Thử đệm*
Môi trường nằm thử nệm là ở cửa hàng, người sử dụng thường có xu hướng ngại, không muốn nằm thử lâu (thường không quá 30 giây), hoặc chỉ dùng tay ấn lên nệm để xem độ cứng, mềm. Trong khi đó một giấc ngủ đêm lại kéo dài từ 7 đến 9 tiếng đồng hồ. Do vậy, khi nằm thử một tấm nệm cứng ở cửa hàng ta cảm thấy rất thoải mái nhưng mua về nhà dùng thì sáng dậy lại đau nhức người. Đánh giá những phản ứng đầu tiên của bạn trên từng tấm nệm.
Nếu bạn thích một chiếc nệm, hãy dành thời gian nằm trên cả hai phía, nằm ngửa, nằm sấp, thêm thời gian thử ở vị trí mà bạn hay nằm ngủ. 10 – 15 phút thử nằm trên tấm nệm mà bạn thực sự thích là không đủ. Đừng e ngại người bán hàng, hãy tập trung vào việc cảm nhận sự phù hợp của chiếc nệm đối với cơ thể bạn.

*8. Chọn nệm an toàn với sức khỏe*
Để đảm bảo sản phẩm an toàn khi sử dụng, các bạn nên mua những sản phẩm chính hãng của các thương hiệu có tên tuổi, có thể là hàng sản xuất trong nước nhưng vẫn có xuất xứ rõ ràng, được nhiều người khuyên dùng. Khi mua, bạn cũng nên kiểm tra chế độ bảo hành cũng như các lưu ý sử dụng để luôn cảm thấy thoải mái trong cuộc sống hàng ngày.

*9. Giá cả tương xứng với chất lượng*
Điều đầu tiên người tiêu dùng quan tâm khi chọn nệm là giá cả. Các thương hiệu chăn ga gối,nệm luôn có nhiều sản phẩm đa dạng, chất lượng có thể tương đồng nhau nhưng giá cả sẽ chênh lệch tùy theo thương hiệu cao cấp hay trung bình. Trước khi chọn mua nệm, bạn nên thống nhất ngân sách, đưa ra một con số quyết định để dựa vào đó. Bạn cũng có thể tham khảo trước giá của các sản phẩm trên website và nhờ hỗ trợ tư vấn online từ nhà bán hàng để có cái nhìn tổng quan, sau đó lựa chọn ra sản phẩm ưng ý nhất phù hợp với điều kiện tài chính của mình nhé.


----------

